# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Dag opname voor een operatie aan mijn sleutelbeen.

## Meric Bahali

Vandaag 28 maart 2013, de laatste dag van het Bernhoven ziekenhuis Oss, ben ik opgenomen geweest in het afdeling Shortstay. Operatie aan mijn Linker sleutelbeen, waarbij het geplaatste materiaal met zes schroeven en ook de klemmetje verwijderd moest worden.

Ik moest mij eigen om 11.30 uur melden aan de balie van de afdeling. Het was druk, alle medewerkers waren aan het inpakken. Zusters en broeders waren met zijn alle bezig met zowel het verzorging van hun patienten, als ook de nodige materiaal inpakken, want Bernhoven ziekenhuis Oss ging verhuizen naar Veghel, het nieuwe ziekenhuis.

ik werd door de zuster Annemarie begeleid voor de operatie, het stemming was grandioos. Nadat alle voorbereidingen klaar was, werd ik naar het OK gebracht. Daar waren de zusters,anastesioloog Ad, Esther,Inez,Desiree Marc,Riet,Nadien druk met de patienten, die al klaar waren met hun operatie en aan het bijkomen waren.

Tijdens het gereed making voor mijn operatie, werd er ook gezellige en informatief gesprekken met mij gevoerd. Toen was het zover, ik werd naar de OK gebracht en mij werd ook verteld, dat ik hun laatste patient was, die in Oss geopereerd zou gaan worden, ik was de geluksvogel, een heel leuk ervaring. 

Mijn operatie werd uitgevoerd door dokter Jasper, die mij een jaar terug ook opereerde. 

Graag wil ik alle betrokke personeel van het shortstay en ook de OK personeel, van harte bedanken, voor de goede zorg en de vriendelijke omgang. Ik wens het gehele personeel heel veel succes in hun nieuwe gebouw, het Bernhoven ziekenhuis in Veghel, wat zou er gebeuren, als wij patienten, niet zulke deskundige mensen hadden. 

ik ben jullie dankbaar, en wil graag, Dokter Jasper, zuster Annemarie, Nadien , Riet , Desiree , Inez , Esther , anastesioloog Marc , Ad een pluimpje geven.........Allemaal Bedankt en tot ziens..

Meric Bahali

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Meric Bahali, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Fijn dat je zo'n goede ervaring hebt met het ziekenhuis en aardig van je dat je het personeel bedankt. Altijd goed om positieve verhalen te horen. Wellicht kun je nog meer van je ervaringen hier kwijt.

Een gezondheidsgroet, Leontien

----------

